
Former FTC chief: Privacy fears are 'hyper-partisan hyperbole' - MilnerRoute
http://money.cnn.com/2017/04/01/technology/internet-privacy-protection-rules-jon-leibowitz/index.html
======
mtgx
Former FTC chief...now lobbyist for ISPs.

And the CNN guy is of course using the ISPs' talking point, that they should
be treated the same as search engines.

